# Surf Fishing Ormond Beach



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Surf fished Sat and today for about an hour a day between Ormond and Flagler
Sat=6 Blues and a Ray on 2oz Silver Spoon
Ocean was calm, just walked the beach until I saw finger mullet in the beach wash.
This morning 1 Spanish with Spoon again. Surf was choppy


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fish in Ormond and Daytona*

I live in Daytona. I go to Ponce Inlet alot. Do you fish there? Do you catch alot of mullet in the surf? Been catching some reds there and snook. A couple of big blues also.


----------

